# Forget mic lockers...what's in your drink locker



## bill5 (Jan 11, 2021)

Beer? Wine? Hard liquor? What'll it be lately? I bounce around a lot. 

I'm a Leinenkugel fan. Drinking their vanilla porter now, good stuff.


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 12, 2021)

No booze over here but chinese Pu-erh tea (普洱茶) ... 24/7


----------



## Henu (Jan 12, 2021)

Beer comes home, beer gets devoured. The average life expectancy of a beer in this household is miserably poor. :D

Vanilla porter is excellent stuff, btw!


----------



## Beans (Jan 12, 2021)

Alcohol of choice is mostly bourbon (~$50 bottle range, nothing crazy). I only drink beer if out somewhere, which hasn't happened in almost a year.

I make my own espresso (and one for my wife) every morning ever since buying her a machine for Christmas a few years ago. It's possibly our most-used appliance in the house that isn't in a "constant on" state like a refrigerator.

I drink an absurd amount of room temperature water.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 12, 2021)

Wife and I drink about 100 bottles of pinot grigio per month during covid. Tolerance may have gotten a bit high, oops. Taking January off of booze, 12 days in feels like a year. Also two cups black coffee every morning.

Flavored beer is gross. Beer should taste like beer. I do have a thing for Leine's (grew up in MN) but we can't get Leine's original out in LA.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 12, 2021)

My vice is Diet Mountain Dew. It sustains me through recording sessions and other projects. I think this should be their new ad slogan: _"Diet Mountain Dew. Zero calories, but we make up for it by adding more chemicals than that science kit you got for Christmas in 1978."_


----------



## bill5 (Jan 12, 2021)

I guess I should have said "booze locker" lol. But yeah I do drink other things! (mostly water)



chillbot said:


> Flavored beer is gross. Beer should taste like beer.


I have always felt this way and hated these fluffy fru-fru metro beers, like "Blueberry Honey Mocha Mint" wtf - but I've relaxed on that a little.  There are exceptions that work, like somehow a good pumpkin ale works around October for me (Blue Moon makes a good one) but otherwise any "fruit beer" is absolutely gross. Beer and fruit don't mix. Sometimes one that's a little "spicy" works too.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 12, 2021)

Vodka. The cheap stuff.

And Elysian Space Dust IPA on special occasions.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 12, 2021)

Wow I thought all vodka drinkers were snobs and bought the expensive stuff


----------



## pmcrockett (Jan 12, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Wow I thought all vodka drinkers were snobs and bought the expensive stuff


Musicians will drink anything.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jan 12, 2021)

Wine, mostly red, but sometimes white or rosé or orange if it's hot out or if I'm eating fish. And cheap, light beer during baseball season.


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 12, 2021)

Australian red wine. For some reason, a pill I'm taking has taken away my taste for beer, but a light one goes toward making a batter for fish with no ish. 

Last night I watched someone (Make Art Now) on YouTube drinking a good whiskey, but I know better than to do that. Knob Creek? I bet that's tasty.


----------



## BassClef (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm mostly into funky wines. I mainly drink natural and/or orange wine. It's on the more expensive side so I try to keep it down to 1 - 2 bottles a week.

Other than that we have a pretty big liquor collection for cocktails.


----------



## visiblenoise (Jan 12, 2021)

Dark beers are my favorite - Old Rasputin is a standard go-to, even though there are lots of better, but often seasonal ones to be found here in California. Other beers are a close second. And as backup, the rest of the beers will do.

Also a fan of gin, somehow...


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Jan 12, 2021)

I rarely drink alcohol since it makes my sleep really superficial and me tired when I wake up, which impairs my composing. I have a bottle of French cider in the fridge and some gin and 43 liquor in the cupboard but I haven't touched them in a long time. I usually drink water or Pepsi Max.


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm not drinking much anymore, but recently it has been Johnnie Walker Black Label and Modelo (Especial, although I usually prefer Negra). I've always enjoyed Black Label as a Scotch because it is quite decent and is priced so one can actually drink it without having invested heavily in Tesla a couple years ago.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 12, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> My vice is Diet Mountain Dew. It sustains me through recording sessions and other projects. I think this should be their new ad slogan: _"Diet Mountain Dew. Zero calories, but we make up for it by adding more chemicals than that science kit you got for Christmas in 1978."_


Same here. I had to cut back though. It was getting out of control.

Alcohol-wise, I’m a fan of Dalwhinnie on one of the rare occasions I drink. Yes, I drink it in the rocks. Don’t @ me.

Beer-wise, nothing has ever been as good as the Stiegel they served at a little Vienna cafe and beer garden in downtown Plano.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> Wine, mostly red, but sometimes white or rosé or orange


Orange wine?


----------



## bill5 (Jan 12, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I'm mostly into funky wines. I mainly drink natural


I'll bite on this too, what wines aren't natural? I've never heard of a synthetic wine.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 12, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Orange wine?


Skin contact white wine


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 12, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I'll bite on this too, what wines aren't natural? I've never heard of a synthetic wine.


It's somewhat of a loosely used term but generally organic or biodynamic farming, low intervention, only natural yeasts (not lab manufactured and added), little or no filtration, and little or no sulfites. 

A lot of the times you'll end up with something that is quite funky from the natural yeast and no filtration. Starts to taste similar to apple cider or like a barn. On the other hand, there are also natural wines which are crystal clear and some of the best wine you'll every have. Many of the traditional old world growers essentially make natural wine just from the methods that they've been using for centuries rather than for the sake of making natural wines. 

You'd be surprised at what happens in the mass produced wines. A lot of those go through reverse osmosis so that you get each individual element out of the wine (water, alcohol, sugar, etc.) and then that gets mixed back together in whatever blend they want. They also use many different stages of filtration to get every last thing out... including the taste. The filtration methods they use is why most cheap wines aren't vegetarian.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 12, 2021)

Coffee, whole milk or half&half for coffee. I make my own fizzy water with a 10 lb. CO2 tank. Orange/grape/grapefruit juice. That's it. 

No soda pop ever, and absolutely nothing containing alcohol.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jan 12, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Orange wine?











Orange wine - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## bill5 (Jan 12, 2021)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> They also use many different stages of filtration to get every last thing out... including the taste. The filtration methods they use is why most cheap wines aren't vegetarian.


Thanks, though I've had enough "mass produced wines" (depending on how you define that) which were excellent to not frankly care about the methods used much. 

Also afraid you lost me again with "most cheap wines aren't vegetarian" - what they add pork fat?


----------



## bill5 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> Orange wine - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I wish "amber wine" would catch on instead though. "Orange wine" sounds like drinking an alcoholic smoothie.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jan 12, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Thanks. I wish "amber wine" would catch on instead though. "Orange wine" sounds like drinking an alcoholic smoothie.


I’m sure you can get those too in my neighborhood in LA 😂


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 12, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I've never heard of a synthetic wine.


I best not list some of the shit I find and drink then!


----------



## bill5 (Jan 12, 2021)

Sounds like you're drinking now


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 12, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I've never heard of a synthetic wine.


Sampled wine libraries are more popular around here.


----------



## mgnoatto (Jan 12, 2021)

Belgium beer and Irish whisky


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 12, 2021)

Unicorn blood. But I'll settle for cappuccinos if none's available.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 13, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Thanks, though I've had enough "mass produced wines" (depending on how you define that) which were excellent to not frankly care about the methods used much.
> 
> Also afraid you lost me again with "most cheap wines aren't vegetarian" - what they add pork fat?


I think most are just not vegan as they use egg whites for filtering (which is a very traditional method). Others do use things like gelatin which make them not vegetarian. So much crap gets added so some wines.

You'd be surprised by how many things aren't vegetarian! Parmesan and many other cheeses? Nope, you gotta kill cows to make those.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 13, 2021)

? None of that negates wine being vegetarian. It's not like egg whites are in the wine. And even if they were, the most common definition of "vegetarian" allows for eggs and/or dairy products. I think you're thinking vegan.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 13, 2021)

Tonight, the Cider is coming out. In celebration...

That I have Catalina and Thunderbolt 3 and my UA Apollo Twin working with a Mac Pro 5,1

Except many sober posts on VI-C 😂


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 13, 2021)

Red wine makes my arms and neck itch like crazy. Any wine kinda puts me to sleep within an hour. Most liquors, I find too strong and actually quite horrid. Scotch and whiskey are undrinkable for me (_ugh, that terrible taste_!), anything more than just a sip. All my buddies are into whiskey, but I just can't get into it at all.

So as much as I'd love to "enjoy" alcohol, my body rejects it on basically every front. But I count myself lucky, as I have alcoholics in my family. 

A good riesling will occasionally do, however.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 13, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> All my buddies are into whiskey, but I just can't get into it at all.


Yeah whiskey and vodka are the "trendy" liquors, esp the pricey ones. No thanks.

You didn't mention beer-? Also doesn't agree? There are so many good ones of so many types now


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 13, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Yeah whiskey and vodka are the "trendy" liquors, esp the pricey ones. No thanks.


Vodka isn't trendy. It's a way of life!!! Russians drink it to keep warm (and because they LOVE it) and the British drink it to start fights. Or just get with the gardening. Or pick up their kids from school. It's an extremely versatile drink if you're English. 😂 And as for Whiskey... Some people call Bells and Teachers Whiskey. They clearly have never drank Whiskey before. So the Whiskey spectrum ranges far and wide. On one end of the Spectrum, you're drinking Brown shit from a test tube and on the other end of the spectrum, and not to go on about a pair of Audeze LCD-X headphones again, but if you want something great, you do need to invest. Or just have an incredible imagination. 😂


----------



## MaxOctane (Jan 13, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Yeah whiskey and vodka are the "trendy" liquors, esp the pricey ones. No thanks.
> 
> You didn't mention beer-? Also doesn't agree? There are so many good ones of so many types now



Probably won't win me any sophistication points, but I love this:









TRADE | Highwater Brewery







www.highwaterbrewing.com


----------



## bill5 (Jan 13, 2021)

? I don't see anything unsophisticated about it, but personally doesn't appeal; again not really into the "flavored" beers. Plus I don't like s'mores anyway.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 24, 2021)

After a long haitus, I just opted for Yuengling's "Black and Tan" (a porter). It's not great but it's not bad, and at half the price of the microbrews I usually buy, I figured wth. I don't myself getting back into it a lot, but I can see buying it again. Plus for some reason most stores here sell precious few stouts and porters.


----------



## Tfis (Feb 25, 2021)

Irish Whiskey, don't like peat so much.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 25, 2021)

Tfis said:


> Irish Whiskey, don't like peat so much.


I started with Irish whiskey (many a dram of Jameson has passed my lips) and still enjoy it occasionally... especially Redbreast. When I moved to Texas a few years ago, I found that our neighborhood had a monthly scotch (and other) tasting club. Everyone brings a bottle to share along with some snacks. Most guys bring scotch or bourbon. That's when I developed a taste for single malt scotch and now prefer it over the Irish. I hated peat at first and now really like it! About half of my regular varieties contain peat.


----------



## SyMTiK (Feb 25, 2021)

Sucker for a good craft beer (I prefer hazy IPA's in particular), I live about an hour from Treehouse Brewery so every once in a while me and the roommates will pitch in and get a case or two. Being broke 20 somethings though, not something we do too often hahaha the typical beer we keep in our fridge is the Sierra Nevada Hazy Little Thing, good bang for your buck in my opinion!

Also love a bottle of red wine every once in a while. Typically go for the Josh Cellars Cab as my reliable choice

For non alcoholic drinks, best purchase I ever made was a Breville Barista Express. I would waste so much money going out for coffee all the time, figured I should pull the trigger and get myself a machine. Expensive up front, but has saved me a huge amount of money on coffee, and it's pretty fun getting to fine tune my coffee just how I like it


----------



## bill5 (Feb 25, 2021)

SyMTiK said:


> Sucker for a good craft beer (I prefer hazy IPA's in particular), I live about an hour from Treehouse Brewery so every once in a while me and the roommates will pitch in and get a case or two. Being broke 20 somethings though, not something we do too often hahaha the typical beer we keep in our fridge is the Sierra Nevada Hazy Little Thing, good bang for your buck in my opinion!


I think even regular Sierra Nevada (pale ale) is a good bang/buck. And it has just a little hoppyishness.


----------

